# Got Amazon Fire Tablet



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

Just got it today.

I like how big it is compared to my cell phone.

I'm charging it now and have started the setup process.

Anyone have one?


----------



## exwisehe (Feb 15, 2020)

Got one for Christmas, but still learning to use it.  So far, I've used the music mode for relaxing soft music for sleeping.

I've also used it so far to read three books since I got it.  Never used the best features, I'm sure, but maybe before long.

If you learn to do some neat things, let me know.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm curious to know which one you purchased and how you like it, please keep us posted!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a Kindle Fire, and I love it !  Since I also have my iPads, I only use the Kindle for reading, but it is perfect for that, and is also able to use for going online if you want to use it for that, too. 
If you like to read, you can register at Bookbub.com and also at Bookgorilla.com and they will let you know when Amazon has free or cheap books of the genre that you are interested in. 
When you register, you can select the type of books you want to read, and then you get an email each day with books meeting your requirements, and you get specials that are only available for a day or two.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

exwisehe said:


> Got one for Christmas, but still learning to use it.  So far, I've used the music mode for relaxing soft music for sleeping.
> 
> I've also used it so far to read three books since I got it.  Never used the best features, I'm sure, but maybe before long.
> 
> If you learn to do some neat things, let me know.


Thanks for your post.  I will be learning much more about it after it's changed.  I'm tired right now but tommorow will be a better day to explore the features.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have a Kindle Fire, and I love it !  Since I also have my iPads, I only use the Kindle for reading, but it is perfect for that, and is also able to use for going online if you want to use it for that, too.
> If you like to read, you can register at Bookbub.com and also at Bookgorilla.com and they will let you know when Amazon has free or cheap books of the genre that you are interested in.
> When you register, you can select the type of books you want to read, and then you get an email each day with books meeting your requirements, and you get specials that are only available for a day or two.


Good to know.  Thanks


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 15, 2020)

I do. I mostly use mine to read. Smaller than my ipad and more travel friendly, too. I like that because it is backlit, if I wake up in the middle of the night and can't sleep, I can read without turning on a light and disturbing Mr. D.  FussyLibrarian is also a good site for free books.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 15, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I do. I mostly use mine to read. Smaller than my ipad and more travel friendly, too. I like that because it is backlit, if I wake up in the middle of the night and can't sleep, I can read without turning on a light and disturbing Mr. D.  FussyLibrarian is also a good site for free books.


Very cool


----------



## Duster (Feb 15, 2020)

I've had a FIRE for a few years.   I take it with me on overnight trips to read books & to access the internet, when I don't want to take a laptop.  I have a handled Fire Case that's made out of that stuff crocs are made of, that I really like.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 15, 2020)

*I have one. It was my husband's.  I like it. It is only a 7 inch and I think I want to get a 10 inch. But the 7 is ok for reading, and stuff.  I also have a very old, early generation Kindle that is slowly fading.  I need to let go soon.
If you have Prime, you can watch movies and stuff on the Fire tablet.  Rick did that often*


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have one. It was my husband's.  I like it. It is only a 7 inch and I think I want to get a 10 inch. But the 7 is ok for reading, and stuff.  I also have a very old, early generation Kindle that is slowly fading.  I need to let go soon.
> If you have Prime, you can watch movies and stuff on the Fire tablet.  Rick did that often*



I have tried both an 8” and the 10” kindle, but I ended up selling both of them and just keeping the little 7” one, because it is very lightweight and easier to hold when I am reading.
The 10” kindle would probably be great for someone who watches movies, but it is bunches heavier than my ipad, which is the 10.5” size. 
The 8” kindle is actually a nice size for all around use, because it is larger than the small one if you are looking at something, but lighter weight than the heavy large one, which is a real pain to hold if you are going to be reading, or something where you are actually holding it.
You can also get an external Bluetooth keyboard if you are going to use the kindle for something where you would be doing a lot of typing, like on the forum.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a first generation Kindle Fire.  I don't read on it because I have a Kindle Paperwhite that is much lighter and easier on my eyes.  I do have a couple apps on the Fire that are useful though.

Don


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have a Kindle Fire, and I love it !  Since I also have my iPads, I only use the Kindle for reading, but it is perfect for that, and is also able to use for going online if you want to use it for that, too.
> If you like to read, you can register at Bookbub.com and also at Bookgorilla.com and they will let you know when Amazon has free or cheap books of the genre that you are interested in.
> When you register, you can select the type of books you want to read, and then you get an email each day with books meeting your requirements, and you get specials that are only available for a day or two.


Thanks for that information. I have a tablet (not an Alexa one) and use it a lot for reading free books on-line.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 15, 2020)

My daughter bought me one a few years back and I love it. It hooks up to my library and all the books are free. I've downloaded music on it for when we travel. Mine is only 4"x 6 1/2" but the smaller size makes it easier to hold when I read. My only problem is that I can't hear without a headset. I have a hearing problem so it probably wouldn't be an issue for other people.


----------



## Duster (Feb 15, 2020)

The problem with getting library books is that they have a time limit.  When time is up and you get too close to wi-fi, the library snatches it back! At least that's how mine works!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2020)

Congratulations Ruthanne!  I've never had an iPad or tablet, never even used one.  I have my smartphone which is too small for me to use for anything but calls, very little of anything else.  Besides that, just the desktop and my laptop.  Hope you like it, have fun!


----------



## Mike (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a 6" Fire HD Tablet, had it for years,
they didn't sell it for very long though.

It is handy for anything to do with internet
searches, but I mainly use it for reading.

I find it very handy.

Mike.


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 16, 2020)

To balance things out, here: I gave Amazon tablets a go, a few years back. I found them to be the worst operating system I ever encountered, with a totally counter-intuitive user interface. I returned two, different models, and bought a Samsung tablet: Great user interface, fast, a real pleasure to use. 

To be fair, I have to include that I've been a Samsung smart phone user since the first models hit the market, so I'm very up on how Samsung goes about putting things together when it comes to its operating system.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 16, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> To be fair, I have to include that I've been a Samsung smart phone user since the first models hit the market, so I'm very up on how Samsung goes about putting things together when it comes to its operating system.


What OS does it have??


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> What OS does it have??


Android 7.0 "Nougat"
Upgradeable to 9.0 Pie:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_Pie


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 16, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Thanks for that information. I have a tablet (not an Alexa one) and use it a lot for reading free books on-line.



Mine has Alexa, but I never use that feature, since I basically just read books with the Kindle anyway.  I agree with @treeguy64 that the Kindle is not as user-friendly as it could be, but that is comparing it to an iPad, which I have used for years, and the iPad is totally responsive and easy to use. 
Because I read every day, I also have Kindle Unlimited, which is like a lending library, except that  (unlike the regular online library app) there are no due dates to have the books returned, and you can have up to 10 at a time. 

I do use Overdrive, which connects with my library, but there is a lot better selection from Amazon at the Kindle Store.  Also, when you have Amazon Prime, then you can have the Amazon First Reads, which is a newly released book, each month, and you also get Amazon Prime Reading, which is also a lending library for Kindle, and it is free. 
 Kindle Unlimited costs $10 a month, but since I am not a television person, and a reader instead, this is my little indulgence for myself each month.


----------



## charry (Feb 16, 2020)

sorry, but i have to say its crap !
bought one for my husband a year ago....what a waste of money !


----------



## charry (Feb 16, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Just got it today.
> 
> I like how big it is compared to my cell phone.
> 
> ...




its not a phone ruth !!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 16, 2020)

charry said:


> its not a phone ruth !!


I am well aware it's not a phone and was saying it's bigger than mine because I can use the internet on it just like I can on my cell


----------



## charry (Feb 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I am well aware it's not a phone and was saying it's bigger than mine because I can use the internet on it just like I can on my cell





well .....hush my mouth .....oops.....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 17, 2020)

There is a free user guide for Kindles that you can get from Amazon at the Kindle Store, @Ruthanne .  It is a great little book and explains everything that you might want to know about how the Kindle Fire works, and it is free.  This is what it looks like, and if you just do a search for “kindle user guide”, this will come right up in the search. 
There are other manuals that cost money, but this one is all I have ever needed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 22, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> There is a free user guide for Kindles that you can get from Amazon at the Kindle Store, @Ruthanne .  It is a great little book and explains everything that you might want to know about how the Kindle Fire works, and it is free.  This is what it looks like, and if you just do a search for “kindle user guide”, this will come right up in the search.
> There are other manuals that cost money, but this one is all I have ever needed.
> 
> View attachment 91991


Thank you.  Good to know.


----------



## Marlene (Feb 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Just got it today.
> 
> I like how big it is compared to my cell phone.
> 
> ...


I mostly use mine as a tablet and still use my paperwhite for reading and my phone for everything else.  So I use it to peruse the internet, to listen to videos while in bed, and to check my email when I'm not sitting at my computer.  I take it on trips with me so I can do email on something other than my phone.


----------

